
How Blockchain Will Help You Save on Lawyer’s Fees - febin
https://medium.com/@heyfebin/how-blockchain-will-help-you-save-on-lawyers-fees-28332f4d7d69
======
cjbenedikt
It is called a standing order (to pay rent for example) and has been around
for decades. No Blockchain required.

